# This 100 Year Old Gun Might Out Last Any Glock or Sig Sauer



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/100-year-old-gun-might-out-last-any-glock-or-sig-sauer-59762


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. Well...
My 24/7/365 EDC is another Browning design, even older than the 1911: The Colt's M.1903/1908 Pocket Hammerless.
Mine was made in 1922. It's 16 years older than I am.

And, yes, we're both still in pretty reliable working order.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know how long Glocks, SIGs or even 1911s might last, but I have a 105 year old Colt that still works just fine. And I suspect that 1911s are a more robust design and construction than my old Pocket Hammer pistol


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's the *appeal *of the 1911 that lasts a long time; not necessarily having anything to do with the number of rounds fired. The 6,000 rounds mentioned in the article isn't a big deal; I have guns that went many more rounds than that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am a faithful follower of Saint J.M. Browning my oldest was made in 1914 and saw service in WW I and is still shot several time a year. My EDC is a lot newer 1911a1


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

Ever see someone that was shot with a .45 ? I have. The person was shot in the shoulder. Blew his arm clean off his body.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My MKIV is fifty years old. I had the extractor replaced once. Still going strong. Replaced it as an EDC gun with a Glock 21 and then a CZ 97b. Never selling it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

catman4cats said:


> Ever see someone that was shot with a .45 ? I have. The person was shot in the shoulder. *Blew his arm clean off his body.* [emphasis added]


I'm not so sure of this as a fact.
Please do us the favor of detailing "chapter and verse," including where, under what circumstances, and your involvement in the incident.

When I was growing up, I heard many, many stories about how only one shot from a .45 (1911) knocked someone "off his feet," or "spun him right around." I've also heard stories of how it "knocked his arm clean off."
But nowadays, I'm not so sure. I've (personally) seen someone shoot herself in the upper thigh, the result being a cracked femur and a lot of blood, but no "knockdown."

So, please document your story for us.
Thanks!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm not so sure of this as a fact.
> Please do us the favor of detailing "chapter and verse," including where, under what circumstances, and your involvement in the incident.
> 
> When I was growing up, I heard many, many stories about how only one shot from a .45 (1911) knocked someone "off his feet," or "spun him right around." I've also heard stories of how it "knocked his arm clean off."
> ...


This "Blew his arm clean off" dates back to the Philippines Insurrections where the Moro Tribesman were said to be shrugging off .38 Colt Longs and killing the pistol armed Soldier. Some DA and even Single Action Colt .45's were hastily issued to the troops. These reportedly stopped the aggressive Moros with wounds that would result in whole arms being blow off the torso. The legend went on with the 1911 Colt .45 ACP now being the handgun of amputation. Maybe it happened once with a skinny native. Who's to say? I saw .45 wounds from Thomson'd and M3's and they looked like .45 caliber bullet wounds. No missing limbs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*catman4cats* said that he'd seen it himself, presumably in person.
That's what I'd like him to document.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *catman4cats* said that he'd seen it himself, presumably in person.
> That's what I'd like him to document.


I would like to see that also. The ,45 ACP is formidable, but traumatic amputation? I guess it's possible. It's also not only possible, but a fact that I knew an inmate drug dealer who took three .45's to the head and survived. One eye was considerably 
lower than the other and he had pretty large dent's in his skull. He kind of wavered in his walk and didn't seem to be all there.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I do know of 1 amputation with a 45 round. A second lt. shot his big toe clean off


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not quite the same, Tony.
But a salutary lesson to all involved, I'm sure.


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

Many world war II servicemen brought home pictures that would make you throw up.
Trophy pictures of their kills. My neighbor father was one of them.

He had the duty to go in HOLE with his .45 first before the flame throwers took over.
He killed over 50 people UP CLOSE and brought home pictures with accounts written on the backs.

If you think that's bad you weren't in Nam.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Not quite the same, Tony.
> But a salutary lesson to all involved, I'm sure.


A body part removed and he got a trip back to the land of the big PX and hopefully a Dishonorable Discharge


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, *catman4cats*, but you haven't answered my question yet.
When, where, and how did you see a single .45 round amputate an arm?

I apologize for asking again, but I really want to know.
.


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

Picture of pose with account time date loc written on the back and that's all you need to know.


----------

